# Polymer Clay Betta



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

I was so inspired by the clay betta pendants that Betta Adventures was commissioning that I wanted to try to make my own. I didn't put a hole in the top to make it into a pendant since I figured it would be put onto a background if I ever decided to do so..
This is a picture of before baking. What does everyone think about it??


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's amazing.
I love the roses, they came out awesome, good job


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Sabina88!  I put it on a FB craft group I am in also and all they said was, "Its supposed to be a fish???...."


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Really?

Maybe its because I knew what it was going in, but it looks like a fish to me


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow that's absolutely beautiful! I love the giant swirls and the big Rose!


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm happy you found the thread.


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

I am hoping to make another over the weekend


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

They're fun to make and therapeutic (for me at least)! 
Can't wait to see the others!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck with your new ones


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you both!  I'm thinking of doing a special red/pink/white one for Valentine's Day... If there is enough interested (and Betta Adventures doesn't mind of course  ) I may try to raise money with these and have these as perks for a Crowd Funding, a low price raffle or something similar. 

I need to try to raise money for extra tanks and breeding expensive for a summer project. I choose to do genetics of betta tail types


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is my new one.. I don't like it as well as my first. But practice makes perfect makes perfect, right?!


----------

